# building a fence with azek



## sven1277 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can Azek be used to build picket style fencing? Is there another similar product that has better structural ability? Will the panel sections sag? I hate vinyl fencing but like the minimal maintenance aspect of it. Walpole woodworkers sells fencing material made from cellular pvc. It looks as good as wood. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

*Building A Fence With Azek*

A couple things:

- wouldn't that be pretty expensive?
- I would find a way to seal the cut edges. In the PNW with all our constant moisture, moss and mildew would find a way to anchor itself to the rough surface of the top or bottom of each Azek picket. 

Otherwise, it could make for a great looking fence I guess.


----------



## hammerone40 (May 13, 2012)

Panels will sag unless you are able to incorporate some type of structural material into the design. Wood wrapped or steel flitch. Also paint the cuts as said above.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

*Building A Fence With Azek*

No one believes me when I say the cut edges need to be addressed! A friend of mine built his home a few hundred feet from the ocean. When he was trimming the house he milled Azek flat-stock in a variety of profiles and angles and now has green stripes around the home.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Doesn't azek need to be fastened every 12" or so to prevent sagging? I don't think it would make for a good fence.


----------



## cowboysdad (Nov 10, 2013)

There are several companies that make composite fencing. Pro Deck Builder had a good article on it a few months ago.


----------

